
Ripple overtakes litecoin as the 4th largest cryptocurrency - juanmirocks
http://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/ripple-overtakes-litecoin-as-the-4th-largest-cryptocurrency-2017-12-1011247888
======
robobro
Huh, wonder why that is. Maybe it's because they try to pitch it to banks?

~~~
justboxing
1) Amex launches blockchain-based business payments using Ripple [27 days ago
] - [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-blockchain-amex-
ripple/am...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-blockchain-amex-ripple/amex-
launches-blockchain-based-business-payments-using-ripple-idUSKBN1DG1SX)

2) Ripple and Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation Partner to Create Open Source
Payment Platform [2 months ago] - [https://ripple.com/insights/ripple-the-
gates-foundation-team...](https://ripple.com/insights/ripple-the-gates-
foundation-team-up-to-level-the-economic-playing-field-for-the-
poor/?platform=wutlol)

3) Michael Arrington Has a New $100 Million Hedge Fund That Will Be Valued in
Ripple's XRP [ 2 weeks ago] - [http://fortune.com/2017/11/28/arrington-
xrp/](http://fortune.com/2017/11/28/arrington-xrp/)

Plus there is a lot of FOMO going on since the past month or so over Crypto,
esp. Bitcoin and people are trying to 'get in early' on the next big thing
like Bitcoin, hence Litecoin, Etherium and Ripple have had hockey stick rise
in price...

